# How do I enable Administrator account in XP Home Edition?



## cpthk

How do I enable Administrator account in XP Home Edition?

I know the professional edition can enable at Computer Management -> Local Users and Groups -> User ->Administrator properties, uncheck "Account is disabled."

But I realized in Home Edition, there is no "Local Users and Groups" in the Computer Management. How do I enabled the Administrator account?

PS: The windows home edition is a pre-install from Compaq since I bought this laptop. They always disable the Administrator account on every model of their products.

Thanks for help.


----------



## leeroyMarv

I'm not exactly sure seeing as how i have the prof edition, but try looking around user accounts in the control panel. I know that you can enable and disable the guest account from there so try looking around and see if anything works.


----------



## SirKenin

You can only log in to Administrator in Safe Mode in XP Home.

You can try this script to enable it in Safe Mode if you like:

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/utils/XP_AddAdministrator.zip


----------



## cpthk

SirKenin said:


> You can only log in to Administrator in Safe Mode in XP Home.
> 
> You can try this script to enable it in Safe Mode if you like:
> 
> http://www.dougknox.com/xp/utils/XP_AddAdministrator.zip



That tool is only for show administrator on welcome screen. Not enable administrator account.


----------



## SirKenin

There is no Administrator login on XP Home.  The idea was to get it to show up in Safe Mode if that was an issue, although I can't see why it would be.  However, he won't be able to access the account in Safe Mode either.  Compaq makes sure of that.  The account is enabled, but no password you try will work.


----------



## E521Bith

There is no administrator account on windows xp home. i would create 1 like i did i called it administrator1


----------



## X2BreakOfFate

Download umm.. Well just run a search on google for powertoys and click the link from microsoft. Theres some kind of Tweak thing to the side called like tweak xp or something and you can enable it from there.


----------



## smallbooter

By Default in Vista and Windows XP administrator account remain disable you need to enable them before logging in. Here is process for enabling administrator user in xp and vista.

1) Write click on my computer and click on manage.
2) Find local users and group->users and then find the administrator user.
3) right click on user go to it properties and deselect Account it disabled checkbox.
4) Now set the password of administrator user and now you are ready to login as administrator user.

For login press ctrl+alt+del it will give you classic login screen give user name as administrator and password and login.

visit here for compleete detail

Thanks
www.techraga.com


----------

